# help with image tranfers!!



## afterthecollapse (Jul 29, 2006)

Okay, I'm using polaroid 690 film to try and do image transfers. I expose the film, process it, peel it apart after 8 second (the print appears faint and orange), press the negative against the receptor and roll the hard brayer over it 4 times in the same direction. I wait 1 minute and the peel off the negative from the receptor and find nothing but a ruined image. I see faint outlines of my subject but it pretty much looks like someone squeegeed blue and black goo all over my print. Am I rolling the brayer too hard?? Am I peeling the nagative apart too soon? Too late? Is it too hot in my apartment to be attempting this process?? HELP!!!!


----------



## terri (Jul 29, 2006)

Hmmm. I've not worked with this newer film. A quick check on the Polaroid site tells me, however, that this film has an ISO of 100 and requires a 90-second development time - as opposed to the commonly used 669, which is rated at 80 ISO and develops in 60 seconds. 

Therefore, an 8-second pull is probably much too soon. 

I have worked with Type 79 film, which had similar development times, and I always wait a good thirty seconds before pulling for an image transfer. 

Eight seconds sounds a mite soon even for a 60-second film, so I don't doubt you are getting faint imagery and incomplete colors. Although you do want to peel the negative before the dyes have completely migrated, you must allow enough time for all of them to _begin_ to migrate, or you will see a transfer with a predominate one or two colors. 

If your apartment is way above 75 degrees F, then it may indeed be a mite warm in there for the process.  But I wouldn't be overly concerned with that. More importantly, if you are presoaking your receptor paper, keep it at around 100 degrees F. Some warmth is good, too much heat can give a bad result. 

Hope this helps.


----------

